
Humans Made the Banana Perfect–But Soon, It’ll Be Gone - JackPoach
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/humans-made-banana-perfect-soon-itll-gone/
======
lithos
You know you can kind of tried what old bananas tasted like with Runt's. Part
if the legacy of being an old candy.

